# [SOLVED] sys nie chce się zbootować z macierzy raid1

## Yatmai

Mam taki problem, postawiłem system na raid1. Wszystko fajnie śmigało, do czasu aż rozwaliłem tablicę partycji. No więc testdisk pomógł mi odtworzyć partycje, potem reinstall gruba, poskładałem z powrotem macierze raid'owskie i wszystko wydawalo by się git, gdyby nie jeden drobiazg.

Mianowicie /dev/sda2 i /dev/sdb2 mam spięte w /dev/md0 - macierz raid1 na której jest / i gdy próbuje zbootować z tego system to wywala się komunikatem "nieznany blok 9,0" natomiast gdy podmienię to na /dev/sda2 to wstaje bez problemu.

3 razy ładowałem się tam z livecd, składałem ponownie macierze i dawałem mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm.conf komentując później wcześniejsze wpisy. Na livecd macierze śmigają, w systemie macierze md1 i md2 bezproblemowo się montują, problem jest tylko z md0 z której nie chce się zbootować.

Poratujcie trochę, bo już nie mam pomysłu czemu tak  :Smile: 

EDIT 

PS. przed chwilą udało mi się też w działającym systemie zbootowanym z sda2 podmontować /dev/md0 pod /mnt/gentoo. Zawartość się zgadzała, błędami nie sypał, więc wnioskuję, że sama macierz też jest ok, tylko czemu jej nie chce odczytać przy bootowaniu ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Rozumiem, ze podajesz /dev/md0 w root= dla kernela w grub.conf ? Może Ci przy bootcie nie skleja tej macierzy, obie partycje pracujące w raid1 mają 'typ' raid autodetect? Może tutaj problem. I pytanie zwraca Ci to podczas bootu czy nawet gruba nie chce załadować ?

----------

## garnus

mialem podobny problem i gdzies znalazlem taka konfiguracje grub'a

```

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/md3 md=3,/dev/sda3,/dev/sdb3

```

gdzie md3 to u mnie " / " no i zaladowanie w jajku raid1 na stale

----------

## Yatmai

No poradziłem sobie, choć powód był przyznam głupi... Testdisk przy odzyskiwaniu wszystkie typy partycji zaznaczył jako linux, a nie raid autodetect. 

Niby moje przeoczenie, tylko dlaczego w takim razie mdadm zlepił mi macierz ze "złych" partycji   :Confused: 

No nic, rozwiązanie znalazłem, a za wskazówki bardzo dziękuję  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

mdadm zlepia z czego tylko chcesz, typ raid autodetect jest tylko dla kernela, który podczas ładowania obsługi raida może Ci go skleić, bez tego nie zrobisz np. rootfs na software raid0.

----------

## Yatmai

No takie to troche niekonsekwentne... Jak wszyscy, to wszyscy  :Wink: 

No ale uczymy się przez całe życie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Raid moze nawet działać jak odemargujesz mdadm, kernel ją poskłada przy bootcie.

----------

## Yatmai

No to mnie troche zdziwiłeś  :Wink:  Ale Linuch mnie już dawno nauczył wszystkiego się po nim spodziewać*  :Wink: 

* szczęśliwie w sensie prawie nieograniczonych możliwości, elastyczności, konfigurowalności  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Ale tego można było się spodziewac, gdyby kernel nie składał raida a mieli byśmy rootfs na raid0 to nawet /sbin/init by się nie odpalił a co tutaj myślec juz o mdadm który miał by ja poskładać.  :Smile:  Ale tak czy inaczej "LinuX roxi, o!"  :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

Ale z tego co pamiętam, są problemy gdy / jest na raid0. Chyba grub sobie z tym nie radził.... Zmieniło się coś ?  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Oczywiście, ze sobie nie radzi. Grub musiał by składać raida by zbootwać, ale jak masz /boot na odzielnej partycji, grub z niego ładuje kernel i skleja raida (kernel, nie grub, on zakończył swoją prace na załadowaniu kernela), potem przeskakuje na to, co jest w parametrze root= czyli np. UUID tego raida (jak masz wiecej raidów to zeby Ci nie skleiło ich w innej kolejnosci) albo root=/dev/md0 i działa - sprawdzałem.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Yatmai

Przypominają mi się czasy RH9, gdy na serwer miałem 2 dyski po 1.2GB, sys wymagał 1.5GB, a instalator usilnie odmawiał postawienia rootfs na raid0. Kombinowałem, kombinowałem i wygospodarowałem po 300MB z każdego dysku na swap i / a resztę spiąłem w raid i podmontowałem jako /usr...

Jednak nie ma to jak elastyczność Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

A no, elastyczność instalacji z chroota, bez instalatora przebija wszystko.  :Smile: 

----------

